# Theodore Beza on the corruption of man’s will



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 15, 2022)

... *Q91* *Are we but logs then?

A91* Not at all. For when I say that the reason and will of man are blind and perverse, I do not strip man of the faculty of reasoning or willing.

*Q92* *Therefore, you take away free will.

A92* If by _free_ you mean _spontaneous_, I am far from doing that; to the contrary, I would say that the whole soul is carried to evil willingly and spontaneously. But if by _free_ you mean that it has any ableness of itself to either, that is, to even be inclined to good, I deny this completely, relying on the nearly infinite testimonies of all of Scripture, and taught by perpetual experience. For you are not able to bring forth anyone among the number of men (except among the saints) who truly knows good, much less one who desires it. ...

For more, see:









Theodore Beza on the corruption of man’s will


Q90 Let us leave this matter, the delight of those on whom God will execute his just judgements. Now, come, tell me what is this corruption? A90 Neither will nor intelligence is removed, as I have …




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

